# Has anyone enabled WHDS with ONLY R22s (HD Enabled) and one HR2x?



## morttt (Sep 19, 2008)

Edit: i was able to get past this requirement. See subsequent post below (search: twitter)
---------------
My account is one HR22, and two R22 (HD Enabled) receivers. All are networked via ethernet cable and connected to the internet via wireless bridge.

I have been happily using the MRV beta for 6 months. Now I am trying to enable the WHDS on my account with the current rollout and am running into roadblocks because i don't have two "compatible" units on my account.

They apparently designed the system to absolutely require two HD receivers to activate WHDS. And the R22 (HD enabed) apparently doesn't count as a HD receiver (or, as one CSR put it, they would have to replace it with an HD receiver (at cost to them) if it broke)

I have talked to two separate CSRs and one supervisor and have found no workaround for this other than purchasing a new HD DVR ($149) or a standalone HD receiver ($49). I don't have any need for either of these since my R22s (HD Enabled) are acting perfectly well as HR22s. If they could promise me an HR24, i might jump, but as-is, i'm not ready to pay $150 for basically what i already have, or $50 for something i have no use for - all just to get around what i consider a glitch in their software.

I said i would wait till they fixed the glitch (which he argued was a feature  ), and to just enable my account for the service, but he also was not even able to enable the service with the unsupported ('u') flag, per Doug's instructions - unless i bought the extra HD receiver.

I could order the $50 HD receiver, install the SWM/DECA, and then disable the HD receiver, but the (very helpful) CSR said that would probably deactivate the WHDS as well.

I have seen some talk (post2459287) on here about this problem, but apparently no solution yet. (sorry, don't have enough posts to link-ify this)

I have contacted Driectv on twitter and via [email protected], and have only heard that they are forwarding the issue to a "specialist", who will contact me within 48 hours.

Would appreciate any insight any of you might have.
:nono:

p.s. - interestingly enough to put out there, the second CSR i talked to said there are about 80-90,000 R22s out there. He reasoned that if the software were to enable R22s for WHDS, it would necessarily have to enable R22s as full-fledged HR22s, and that would cost them "too much money" when or if the R22s broke and had to be replaced with HR2x receivers.

I tried to explain that it was possible to write software that could enable them for this, but still not replace them with HR2x (which i understand - I only paid $99 for it, i shouldn't be upgraded to a $200 receiver for free), but he just gave me a verbal shrug and moved on.


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

this is one of the many pitfalls/glitches of having the R22 with HD turned on. Unfortunatly there isn't much anyone can do about it. Just take the HD as a gift and look past everything else.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Yep, that's how it goes. I think you are going to have to get another HD receiver if you want MRV.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

With one HD DVR and two R22s, you are, unfortunately, out of luck. You must have at least one HD DVR (HR20 or higher) and either one more HD DVR (HR20 or higher) or an HD receiver (H21 or higher). R22s are considered SD in the system (regardless of whether or not you get HD on them).

You need to have at least an HD receiver on your account before you will be allowed to get WHDS.


----------



## morttt (Sep 19, 2008)

but the R22 (HD Enabled) is NOT a SD receiver, it is just marked as such in their (flawed) system.

Any thought as to, if i order the H2x and then disable it after the install, whether they will let me keep the service active?

Or think retention would let me keep the service, or comp the (silly) upgrade?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

morttt said:


> but the R22 (HD Enabled) is NOT a SD receiver, it is just marked as such in their (flawed) system.
> 
> Any thought as to, if i order the H2x and then disable it after the install, whether they will let me keep the service active?
> 
> Or think retention would let me keep the service, or comp the (silly) upgrade?


It is a SD receiver, always has and always will be. Thats just the way it is.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

MRV will shut off if you try to slip an HD receiver in just for activation then get rid of it.

Be happy that the R22 designers were nice enough to make it unlock for HD. It is an SD receiver.


----------



## morttt (Sep 19, 2008)

nuts.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

OK, now I am really confused. Just read the above posts and gleen from them that I (with an HR22 DVR and a H22 DVR (HD enabled) will or will not be able to get DECA installed and MRV turned on. Which is it please? I presently have MRV beta working now via powerline. (I am really sorry about beating this to death, but am really confused). Just can't get this 70 yr old brain to comprehend like it used to.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

usnret said:


> OK, now I am really confused. Just read the above posts and gleen from them that I (with an HR22 DVR and a H22 DVR (HD enabled) will or will not be able to get DECA installed and MRV turned on. Which is it please? I presently have MRV beta working now via powerline. (I am really sorry about beating this to death, but am really confused). Just can't get this 70 yr old brain to comprehend like it used to.


You need:
At least 1 Real HD DVR: HR20, HR21, HR22, HR23 or HR24
and
at least 1 real HD receiver: H21, H23, H24.

R22s do not count.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Any combination of two or more of HR20, HR21, HR22, HR23, HR24, H21, H23, H24

OR

The cash to upgrade an older receiver 

Those are your options. There are some owned HR20s on ebay right now, maybe consider that route.


----------



## morttt (Sep 19, 2008)

Unreal. On a whim, i sent a twitter message to @directv. They escalated it and the same day, within a span of 4 hours, I got called, not once, not twice, but 5 times (until they finally got me) to get this resolved.

A VERY nice fellow by the name of Logan figured out a workaround to what he fully admitted was a bug in their system.

He temporarily changed one of my R22 boxes to an HR22 (unknown if this is something a "normal" CSR would be able to do, but he was "responding to a Twitter escalation" and apparently could.). This opened up the WHDS connection option for him, and he was able to schedule my install appointment (I am going for the SWM/DECA conversion, but I assume it would also work to just keep my current setup)

Got me an appointment on Thursday (i wasn't available on wednesday)

I asked him if reverting the box to an R22 would cancel off the service and he assured me that it was only a glitch in the order system for the DECA/SWM install. Hopefully he wasn't mistaken with that, but we'll cross that when or if we come to it. (Update: my account screen now says HR22/R22/R22 and WHDS active, so should be all set!)

Hope this helps somebody out there...if all else fails, apparently Twitter is a back door to the people in the know.

Who would have thought.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah, I am in the same boat. I have 2 R-22's running MRV. No HD service at all. I called and I would have to get an HR, an H, a new SWiM and DECA. The price they quoted me was not bad, but it is still over $300 to essentially just keep MRV. Plus the additional $13 a month for HD and MRV. As VOS told me, those darn R22's just give us a sampling of the goodies available to HR users but don't come through in the end.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> As VOS told me, those darn R22's just give us a sampling of the goodies available to HR users but don't come through in the end.


I've met a few women that were like that. :lol:


----------



## morttt (Sep 19, 2008)

new update. Their system is now auto-removing anyone without 2 HD receivers (which they don't consider the R22 to be). Their software should be "without two compatible receivers", where the R22 is compatible but not HD.

Spent another hour and a half on the phone yesterday, got them to open a ticket for the engineers, and contacted twitter team who says others are having the same issue, and will get back to me. But as it stands now, i paid them $150 for installation, it worked for a day, but now i'm not allowed to pay them $3 month for the service that obviously used to work.

Why don't they want my money?? i understand that they don't give out R22s anymore and that the R16 is not compatible, but this is a bad software validation issue. why turn down available revenue?? c'mon directv!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

morttt said:


> new update. Their system is now auto-removing anyone without 2 HD receivers (which they don't consider the R22 to be). Their software should be "without two compatible receivers", where the R22 is compatible but not HD.
> 
> Spent another hour and a half on the phone yesterday, got them to open a ticket for the engineers, and contacted twitter team who says others are having the same issue, and will get back to me. But as it stands now, i paid them $150 for installation, it worked for a day, but now i'm not allowed to pay them $3 month for the service that obviously used to work.
> 
> Why don't they want my money?? i understand that they don't give out R22s anymore and that the R16 is not compatible, but this is a bad software validation issue. why turn down available revenue?? c'mon directv!


How did you even get the install without a HD DVR & at least one HD receiver?


----------



## Lanthom (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm having the same issue. I contacted them through twitter back on Wednesday and was told it was added then received another message saying that it was removed but it was due to a technical error and that their technical team is working on it and that they will respond to me as soon as they hear back from the technical team.

I'm not holding my breath but I hate to go through and pay $199 for a new receiver and get nothing new from it, just to be able to use a new feature, although the wife is really pushing me because she misses MRV.

I guess I just don't understand why D* is requiring HD access to be able to use the feature. I figured an extra $3/month for any customer would be better than those who don't own HD equipment. If I remember in the past D* wouldn't install HD equipment if you didn't have an HDTV.



morttt said:


> new update. Their system is now auto-removing anyone without 2 HD receivers (which they don't consider the R22 to be). Their software should be "without two compatible receivers", where the R22 is compatible but not HD.
> 
> Spent another hour and a half on the phone yesterday, got them to open a ticket for the engineers, and contacted twitter team who says others are having the same issue, and will get back to me. But as it stands now, i paid them $150 for installation, it worked for a day, but now i'm not allowed to pay them $3 month for the service that obviously used to work.
> 
> Why don't they want my money?? i understand that they don't give out R22s anymore and that the R16 is not compatible, but this is a bad software validation issue. why turn down available revenue?? c'mon directv!


----------



## morttt (Sep 19, 2008)

another update: All three boxes went out overnight (assume they pulled down programming package which no longer had WHDS active. 

But it seems i got through to them (i assume the twitter people, who have been VERY responsive and helpful) and they have disabled the "need 2 HD receivers" 'feature' (bug). At some point this morning (a saturday), somebody over there re-instated the WHDS on my account and refreshed the programming to all 3 boxes.

I have no idea if this is permanent, or a change in policy, or if anyone on the phone will be able to help, but it is a step forward. previously the system was auto-removing WHDS if you didn't have what they considered to be 2 HD boxes (with at least one being HD-DVR). Today, that is no longer the case.

I'm not going to push it and demand to know what happened (if i find out, i'll post here), but i would recommend anyone who is having similar problems to try again today, or contact the twitter folks at @directv, they know about the R22 issue and are happy to help. Even on the weekends apparently. go figure.


----------



## morttt (Sep 19, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> How did you even get the install without a HD DVR & at least one HD receiver?


See post above - the guy (Logan) at twitter escalations understood the issue and just temporarily changed an R22 to an HR22 in order to schedule the installation, then changed it back in the system.

But that was before the auto-remove (drops WHDS from acct if you don't have 2 HD boxes) kicked in on Thursday night.

Today (saturday), the auto-remove is apparently gone again though? or the R22 has been added as a compatible receiver. not sure yet.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

morttt said:


> See post above - the guy (Logan) at twitter escalations understood the issue and just temporarily changed an R22 to an HR22 in order to schedule the installation, then changed it back in the system.
> 
> But that was before the auto-remove (drops WHDS from acct if you don't have 2 HD boxes) kicked in on Thursday night.
> 
> Today (saturday), the auto-remove is apparently gone again though? or the R22 has been added as a compatible receiver. not sure yet.


I saw it and "good for you". I hope this will "stick" as many would like this with their R22s.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> I saw it and "good for you". I hope this will "stick" as many would like this with their R22s.


I'd say good for you too .. but if they go back and reconcile the system again, you may be back in the same boat.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I just tried again through the Twitter route. They asked me to direct message them and said that I could not do it without HD receivers and that the R22s are not HD. They also said the system switch to HR22 will be canceled again and they will all show R22 again.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I got some more information on the R22 issues this afternoon. Namely, even if you get set up somehow, don't expect it to stick. It will go away after a day or so.

Your best bet to get this done in the short term is to make sure you have eligible receivers and you should call to find out the best offer for your particular situation.

It may be resolved at some point, but not until down the road.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> I got some more information on the R22 issues this afternoon. Namely, even if you get set up somehow, don't expect it to stick. It will go away after a day or so.
> 
> Your best bet to get this done in the short term is to make sure you have eligible receivers and you should call to find out the best offer for your particular situation.
> 
> It may be resolved at some point, but not until down the road.


IMHO directv needs to offer anyone wanting to go WH a free upgrade of any r22's to hr's, and be done with it...

OR

Adjust their system to see the r22's as an hd unit, but that would probably open up a whole other can of worms.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> IMHO directv needs to offer anyone wanting to go WH a free upgrade of any r22's to hr's, and be done with it...
> 
> OR
> 
> Adjust their system to see the r22's as an hd unit, but that would probably open up a whole other can of worms.


All I can suggest is call and see if they will .. Really it's only one or two devices that need to be upgraded as I believe the R22s can be managed as far as networking once it's enabled in the system. It's just there are minimum requirement for enabling it.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> IMHO directv needs to offer anyone wanting to go WH a free upgrade of any r22's to hr's, and be done with it...
> 
> OR
> 
> Adjust their system to see the r22's as an hd unit, but that would probably open up a whole other can of worms.


Or just stick to the rules that they have in place and stop letting people try to backdoor things.

Honestly though, they should just swap out the R22 for a HR and hold ALL R22s for Mpeg4 only markets.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

I have 1 HR21 and 1 R22 and had NO issues getting MRV enabled via email. I did have to change my package to the "new Choice extra" prior


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

compnurd said:


> I have 1 HR21 and 1 R22 and had NO issues getting MRV enabled via email. I did have to change my package to the "new Choice extra" prior


Don't be surprised when you wake up one morning and MRV is shut off.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Since the sticking point as far as DIRECTV is concerned is the replacement of the R22 if/when it needs to be replaced, why not flag it as requiring the upgrade fee when/if it ever needs to be replaced? Basically just defer the upgrade fee to when it *actually* needs to be upgraded? That would seem to satisfy both parties.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> Since the sticking point as far as DIRECTV is concerned is the replacement of the R22 if/when it needs to be replaced, why not flag it as requiring the upgrade fee when/if it ever needs to be replaced? Basically just defer the upgrade fee to when it *actually* needs to be upgraded? That would seem to satisfy both parties.


It would just delay the complaining for the customer. The customer can upgrade the R22s now. If they don't want to pay for it now, why would they be more willing to pay for the upgrade when the R22 is broke and they are "forced" to upgrade or lose MRV.


----------



## xmetalx (Jun 3, 2009)

just for reference.. that nice 'Twitter Escalation' agent was still incorrect, and went around the predetermined guidelines for what D* considers an ineligible receiver. The ordering system does not have a 'bug' for R22's. He simply temporarily renamed the model from an R-22 to HR-22.. yeah, he probably failed his QA for going around the system like that.

In short, from D*:
R22's:
Doesn't fulfill minimum hardware eligibility requirements for Whole-Home DVR offers. (Doesn't count as an HD DVR.)


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

RobertE said:


> Don't be surprised when you wake up one morning and MRV is shut off.


Thats fine then i will stop giving them my 3 bucks a month


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

compnurd said:


> Thats fine then i will stop giving them my 3 bucks a month


yup, that is one option and if what I've been told is correct, will likely happen soon.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

RobertE said:


> Or just stick to the rules that they have in place and stop letting people try to backdoor things.
> 
> Honestly though, they should just swap out the R22 for a HR and hold ALL R22s for Mpeg4 only markets.


I totally agree, which is why just replacing one of them to get to HD units on an account so they don't have this issue is the way I think they out to go...


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> yup, that is one option and if what I've been told is correct, will likely happen soon.


Then my Next Email will be to that Ellen Person in the VP's Office. I am not going to be forced into a new 2 year Commitment to use MRV


----------



## Lanthom (Aug 6, 2008)

Has anyone called with this type of setup yet and tried to upgrade their R22 to something else yet? I'm curious what is being offered to upgrade the R22 to an HR2x.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Lanthom said:


> Has anyone called with this type of setup yet and tried to upgrade their R22 to something else yet? I'm curious what is being offered to upgrade the R22 to an HR2x.


Those that have PM'd me have gotten offers from $99 to $199.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Those that have PM'd me have gotten offers from $99 to $199.


They offered me an HRxx for $99 and an Hxx for $99. That is what killed it for me. If they would have let me just upgrade one R22 to an HR I would have taken it. But we were talking $350 for DECA, HR, and H, then adding in MRV and HD. Not really an option for us, and quite frustrating as I was already running MRV quite happily.


----------



## grafixfreak (Sep 14, 2007)

I am getting an install today. I was told when I ordered it that all incompatible equipment would be upgraded to work on this system. The installer showed up and told me I wouldnt have the whole experience because they were not swapping out my HR15-100 for a compatible box. He called DTV. They tried to have me upgrade for a discounted price of $99. Then she said if he had an R22 that it should work on this system. 
My fingers are crossed.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

grafixfreak said:


> I am getting an install today. I was told when I ordered it that all incompatible equipment would be upgraded to work on this system. The installer showed up and told me I wouldnt have the whole experience because they were not swapping out my HR15-100 for a compatible box. He called DTV. They tried to have me upgrade for a discounted price of $99. Then she said if he had an R22 that it should work on this system.
> My fingers are crossed.


Understand "incompatible" means for SWiM and not MRV. Your R15 would be swapped for an R-16 for SWiM, which doesn't work for MRV.


----------



## grafixfreak (Sep 14, 2007)

Actually they swapped it out with a R22. If anything, my stepdaughter will get HD DVR which she has been hassling me for a while.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

grafixfreak said:


> Actually they swapped it out with a R22. If anything, my stepdaughter will get HD DVR which she has been hassling me for a while.


This is good and as long as you meet WHDS without including the R22, you can use the R22 as part of the MRV group as long as it gets networked (hopefully with DECA).


----------



## morttt (Sep 19, 2008)

new update. Twitter escalations upgraded one of my R22s (i have 2) to a "HD-DVR" for free (with 2-yr commitment, but i'm not going anywhere, so i don't care).

We'll see what kind of HDDVR arrives tomorrow or wednesday (of course hoping it'll be HR24), but if they send me an HR20 or HR21, we're going to have an issue as my R22 now is basically an HR22, and that won't work.

That all aside, this is completely asinine on their part. Sell your D* stock now if you have any.

I have been a computer engineer for 10 years. I know what I'm talking about here when i say that this is a software validation issue. Their engineers (the guys that developed the firmware) did an awesome job. they got it working on the [H]R2x firmware perfectly. no problems. kudos to them.

but then came along some other team to write the billing software. And they had specifications from management to make sure the WHDS only activated for compatible hardware.

Well the engineers on the firmware team knew that compatible hardware included the R22 (but not the R1x). The firmware for R22 and HR22 is identical, as is the hardware, probably save for one fuse bit in the ROM to signal to the firmware what box it is running on.

but the team that wrote the billing software put it out there for validation and the validators missed that "compatible hardware" included the R22, but not the R16. So they went with mgmt. decision to list the compatible hardware as "high-def boxes", looked at the list of the current high def boxes and agreed with the billing-system designers to make the billing system require one of the current high-def boxes.

this should have been caught as an issue, and the billing system changed "current high def receiver" to "compatible receiver" as defined by the firmware engineers (namely [H]R2x).

But it wasn't. and we're here.

and now their solution isn't a new billing system fix (which would cost literally nothing). Its to start giving people free (in my case) High-def DVRs for (literally) no reason.

that's just HORRIBLE management. Its people making decisions that have no understanding of the technical aspects. and that's when business decisions go south.

Bad news for D*.

that said, i hope i get an HR24


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

morttt said:


> new update. Twitter escalations upgraded one of my R22s (i have 2) to a "HD-DVR" for free (with 2-yr commitment, but i'm not going anywhere, so i don't care).
> 
> We'll see what kind of HDDVR arrives tomorrow or wednesday (of course hoping it'll be HR24), but if they send me an HR20 or HR21, we're going to have an issue *as my R22 now is basically an HR2*2, and that won't work.


Nope, your R22 is now basically a HR21, since they both have the same size drive and the HR22 has a bigger one.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

morttt said:


> new update. Twitter escalations upgraded one of my R22s (i have 2) to a "HD-DVR" for free (with 2-yr commitment, but i'm not going anywhere, so i don't care).
> 
> We'll see what kind of HDDVR arrives tomorrow or wednesday (of course hoping it'll be HR24), but if they send me an HR20 or HR21, we're going to have an issue as my R22 now is basically an HR22, and that won't work.
> 
> ...


Just one clarification... The R22 is the same as the HR21 and not the HR22. The HR21 and R22 have a 320GB HDD, while the HR22 has a 500GB HDD. Also, the idea behind not allowing the R22 to be considered a HD receiver is an economic decision by DirecTV. The R22 was initially developed to allow those in MPEG-4 markets that have SD service to continue to receive their locals when converted to MPEG-4. Thus, the receivers were sold as SD-DVR's and were priced as such. If DirecTV allowed them to be considered HD receivers, that would allow people to work a loophole in obtaining an R22 and then using it as HD receiver. And while DirecTV has somewhat allowed that (R22 w/ HD), they still only recognize the receiver as a SD receiver.

- Merg


----------



## morttt (Sep 19, 2008)

Didn't realize about the hard drive size, thanks for the clarification, that's interesting.



> If DirecTV allowed them to be considered HD receivers, that would allow people to work a loophole in obtaining an R22 and then using it as HD receiver. And while DirecTV has somewhat allowed that (R22 w/ HD), they still only recognize the receiver as a SD receiver.


Fully understand that the HD capabilities on the R22 are a "bonus" of sorts for an SD DVR, and i would never expect DTV to replace my R22 with an HD-DVR if it broke. But that doesn't change the circumstances we are in now - they have a piece of compatible hardware that they are calling incompatible. And to fix the issue, they are not issuing a new billing software release (basically free to them), but rather sending me a free HD-DVR (at significant cost)

That is just bad business. They are implementing a workaround to a bug that is worse than the bug itself.

If it takes a couple weeks to issue new billing software, so be it, but in that time, why not just turn off the check for "compatible hardware", and allow people to Pay for the service. If it doesn't work for them, issue a refund or something. But don't go mailing out free hardware to get around the bug.

On a separate note, i have had the WHDS enabled on my account since Saturday morning. my account only lists HR22/R22/R22. I expect every day to wake up to no more WHDS, but it hasn't happened yet. So perhaps they have turned off the auto-remove "feature" for the time being.

Just FYI for those out there.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

morttt said:


> Just FYI for those out there.


As with most things, there can be more than one view.
Yes DirecTV could change their computer system, but they may stay with a "standardized" listing since the R22 is the only one that could be used both ways, and they prefer to keep it listed as a SD DVR, since they may have more customers with SD only, but even counting all HD & SD customers with these, the numbers are so small compared to all the other models.

Yes, if you have these it really sucks, though if you do have HD service & receivers, you end up on the plus side too.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

morttt said:


> ...
> 
> Fully understand that the HD capabilities on the R22 are a "bonus" of sorts for an SD DVR, and i would never expect DTV to replace my R22 with an HD-DVR if it broke. But that doesn't change the circumstances we are in now - they have a piece of compatible hardware that they are calling incompatible. And to fix the issue, they are not issuing a new billing software release (basically free to them), but rather sending me a free HD-DVR (at significant cost)
> 
> ...


You say that you wouldn't expect them to replace the R22 with an HD-DVR if it broke. However, think about the average customer with an R22. They started with an SD-DVR, that was "upgraded" in their mind to an HD-DVR. They get MRV. Their R22 goes south, as equipment does eventually. (They don't visit these forums, and don't really realize the R22 is different than other DVRs.)

Now, they are told that they will get an SD-DVR, which will cause them to lose MRV. If they don't like that option, they can pay $99-$199 for an HD-DVR. What do you think their reaction is going to be? I think it may go something like this. "What the ....! You want me to pay you to replace this box! It is a lease. Your policy is replace it with like hardware. I have MRV now, the SD-DVR you want to send me is not like hardware! What a racket!..."

We here in this forum understand that the R22 is an exception, and we may be willing live with losing MRV or upgrading once the R22 dies. However, perhaps DirecTV sees more bad will later than good will now if they make this exception.

So, they appease the few of their customers with R22s that know about MRV now with free or discounted upgrades. Expensive. However, they don't face the bad will and perhaps more free or discounted upgrades later when lots more customers iwth R22s know about and have MRV.

Just another point of view.


----------



## morttt (Sep 19, 2008)

You make a good point. the average person wouldn't know.

But if that average person has two [H]R2x boxes and at least R22, they *will* be eligible for WHDS in the current billing software, and the exact same situation you describe above can (and eventually will) happen, regardless of whether they enable the R22 as a compatible receiver.

see the difference there?

-Currently you can have MRV on an R22 as long as you have two (2) other "high-def" boxes.

-Currently you are not allowed to have MRV on an R22 if you only have one (1) other "high-def" box.

So the problem with having to replace an R22 with a SD-DVR (and thus removing MRV from that room) when it breaks exists currently for customers with a "legal" setup. So the point i'm making is why not get the $3/month from anyone with two "comaptible receivers" and just deal with the ramifications for both sets of customers (those with 1 other HD box and those with 2) when it comes time. based on what they are doing now, the "dealing with" could be giving them a free or discounted HR box - but they would only need to do that for those customers that stayed customers long enough to have their R22s break. (and that's assuming the SD DVR they have at that time still does not support MRV, which is by no means a sure thing if their product engineers are smart)

Instead they refuse to take the $3 from those with a compatible setup and send out new HR boxes immediately to everyone who asks, just to get around bug in their billing software.

Its just not good business.


----------



## morttt (Sep 19, 2008)

oh, and one more (final) update:

HR24 on my doorstep last night.

Thanks [for the bad business decisions], DirecTV!

:hurah::lol::hurah:


----------



## rjdafoe (Apr 11, 2008)

Yes, I received a free HR upgrade (if I remember an HR22-100) just got one last night to rplace one of my R22s

Posted about it here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2474533&postcount=473


----------



## lazarus2297 (Oct 16, 2008)

I also have the same issue using an R22... after multiple calls in reply to my email to have the service added, I spoke with someone today who replaced my R22 with a H23-700 (at least that's the model she said the replacment would be). She said she was gonna have it direct shipped from the warehouse so it wouldn't have any cost and when I asked if I could keep with the order status online she said it won't show up there either. She was really nice and as much as I think replacing them is a bad business decison on D* part I will gladly take the upgrade


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

lazarus2297 said:


> I also have the same issue using an R22... after multiple calls in reply to my email to have the service added, I spoke with someone today who replaced my R22 with a H23-700 (at least that's the model she said the replacment would be). She said she was gonna have it direct shipped from the warehouse so it wouldn't have any cost and when I asked if I could keep with the order status online she said it won't show up there either. She was really nice and as much as I think replacing them is a bad business decison on D* part I will gladly take the upgrade


Hopefully, you meant to type HR23 and not H23, otherwise your DVR was just replaced with a non-DVR. 

- Merg


----------



## lazarus2297 (Oct 16, 2008)

The Merg said:


> Hopefully, you meant to type HR23 and not H23, otherwise your DVR was just replaced with a non-DVR.
> 
> - Merg


whoops typo it was HR23 not H23


----------



## Lanthom (Aug 6, 2008)

I finally heard back from the twitter folks and was told that there wasn't really a technical issue but that the R22's were not compatible (which I already knew from here) but they did offer to upgrade my R22 to an HR2x for free. They have shipped me a new box that should be here in a few days. I'll let everyone know what I end up with.


----------



## lazarus2297 (Oct 16, 2008)

my HR23 showed up this afternoon... that was really fast..
about to "install" it now... anyone wanna pay me $49 since I am doing my own install :lol:


----------



## Lanthom (Aug 6, 2008)

Lanthom said:


> I finally heard back from the twitter folks and was told that there wasn't really a technical issue but that the R22's were not compatible (which I already knew from here) but they did offer to upgrade my R22 to an HR2x for free. They have shipped me a new box that should be here in a few days. I'll let everyone know what I end up with.


Received my refurbished HR21-100 in the mail over the weekend. Was not happy that it was an HR21 I was wanting an HR22 or better. Didn't really care which but wanted the bigger HD. Guess I can't complain too much since I didn't pay anything for it.


----------



## morttt (Sep 19, 2008)

Lanthom said:


> I finally heard back from the twitter folks and was told that there wasn't really a technical issue but that the R22's were not compatible (which I already knew from here)


can emphatically say that there is no technical barrier to an R22 with WHDS. the only barrier is their billing system not allowing you to buy WHDS if you don't have two "compatible boxes" (which they define as H[R]-2x - the only boxes they currently give out with Ethernet ports).

my two R22s are working perfectly with WHDS now that they gave me another HR24 to get over the billing software glitch.

Being a computer (hardware) engineer myself, it bothers me to no end that their hard work is not being utilized correctly (to make money) due to the error of either some manager's decision somewhere or whichever software engineer wrote the billing system.

But R22s work just fine, and as long as they continue to have the same firmware as the HR22s, will continue to (which should be forever).


----------

